# 1842 will kill?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have some single 1842 that about 5 1/2 in long will they be able to kill smaller birds with 3/8 steel?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

probably,that short will put out some force


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I think 5-1/2-inch 1842 singles pulled to 27 or 28 inches will turn 3/8-inch steel deadly for sparrows and starlings, maybe mice if you can hit 'em.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That makes sense the other day shooting at steel cans went through one side but not the other. Probably do the the fact that the thing it was resting on was just barely balanced. But the the who framelessed roger rabbit he used 1842 to kill a rabbit with 3/8 steel so maybe and are on my part contributed to only the part way pass through.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

It doesn't take as much to kill anything as you think. I killed a rabbit from 10 or 12 yards with precise .45 flat bands and 8mm steel. 22-16 taper at 500% elongation. I've killed starlings with .4 bands and 8mm from similar distances. 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Slingshot28 said:


> That makes sense the other day shooting at steel cans went through one side but not the other. Probably do the the fact that the thing it was resting on was just barely balanced. But the the who framelessed roger rabbit he used 1842 to kill a rabbit with 3/8 steel so maybe and are on my part contributed to only the part way pass through.


If your setup is punching through one side of a steel can with 3/8 inch steel, it will kill sparrows and starlings. But you have to be careful about saying one tube size or flatband taper is deadly. The potential energy changes with the active length and draw length as well as the latex size. And a body shot takes more energy to kill than a head shot.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That makes some sense thanks.


----------



## Slink (Jun 17, 2021)

Theoretically you could drop a squirrel or small size bird with a 1/4" steel with a perfect shot placement. But why take a chance? 3/8" steel will work also but with that short of a draw you will need to shoot pretty close. If you don't get the head shot, you will not only make the animal suffer but also you will be out of meat for the pot. I don't use anything under 10mm lead or 12mm steel because if I miss the head shot, the power of impact of a projectile of that size will still drop the animal with a body shot.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ok, I was seeing if it would be powerful enough for sparrows that are invasive were I live.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I shoot 1842 tapered and the kill all the way out to 20 meters


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> I shoot 1842 tapered and the kill all the way out to 20 meters


If I remember you squirrel slaughtering vids correctly, you shoot with a floating anchor. What, drawing 40 inches, maybe?


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

Slingshot28 said:


> That makes sense the other day shooting at steel cans went through one side but not the other. Probably do the the fact that the thing it was resting on was just barely balanced. But the the who framelessed roger rabbit he used 1842 to kill a rabbit with 3/8 steel so maybe and are on my part contributed to only the part way pass through.


I’m late on this lol, but yeah accuracy matters much more than force on soft targets. (Except gray squirrels) yesterday I had a clean kill on a dove with 1632 singles at 6 inches with 1/4 steel. If you feel that you can humanly do it then do it, if you try and need follow ups or don’t get the kill at all then you step up the power
Edit: 31 inch draw


----------

